# Best 4WD or AWD Non-Truck Hunting Vehicle



## Huntrgathr (Aug 1, 2010)

Subaru hands down. 96-99 Outback or 91-94 legacy. Some of the 83-85 GL's were good also. 28 MPG, 2 dead elk in the back with your gear. Disconnect the ABS, disable the airbags and put a roof rack on it. Your good to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2005)

My kid got a ford explorer sport trac small bed 4x4 v6 best of both worlds and made in the usa.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

If I couldn't have either of my trucks, I guess I'd have to hunt out of a Toyota 4runner. But I'd have a really hard time trying to get all my camping and hunting stuff in a 4runner or any SUV for that matter. Even the 8ft bed with cap is pretty full on my Powerstroke when I go up. Heck, I couldn't even fit my 200qt marine cooler in an SUV, let alone any of my hunting stuff.:wink:


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

Honda CRV........have had women in my life with 3 different years. Great milage (27) tons of room, goes anywhere, good get up and go, and a good family car when you aren't hunting.


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

I did have a 91 4runner that was a TANK. I mean go anyplace, but the milage stunk.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Ive owned a subaru impreza, subaru legacy GT, and Audi A4 all with AWD and the best BY FAR we the *Subaru Legacy* never got stuck in snow or mud, It was comfortable on the road with respectible gas milage and could be driven off and up a ice and snow covered rock access road effortlessly. also never had a problem with it even with 220k on til I let a friend borrow it and it got totalled....


----------



## wimbers (Nov 8, 2010)

TauntoHawk said:


> Ive owned a subaru impreza, subaru legacy GT, and Audi A4 all with AWD and the best BY FAR we the *Subaru Legacy* never got stuck in snow or mud, It was comfortable on the road with respectible gas milage and could be driven off and up a ice and snow covered rock access road effortlessly. also never had a problem with it even with 220k on til I let a friend borrow it and it got totalled....


Is there room for gear + Deer?


----------



## rapidrick (May 6, 2006)

I have an 2002 Subaru Outback wagon. Seats 5 people, decent room to head to camp & it goes through anything. I've taken it up dirt roads in the northern PA mountains through 6 - 7" of snow with no problems. I get decent gas mileage around town & on the highway. Very happy with it.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm looking for a Jeep Cherokee sport with the 4.0L.... You can find them under 10K with less than 60,000 miles if you look hard enough and that 4.0L will last over 300k if you do the maintenance..


----------



## baumunkdj (Aug 6, 2010)

CardiacKid74 said:


> I'm looking for a Jeep Cherokee sport with the 4.0L.... You can find them under 10K with less than 60,000 miles if you look hard enough and that 4.0L will last over 300k if you do the maintenance..


^Smart guy. I'll never own anything but a Jeep. Got 133,000 on my 4.0L Wrangler and she's still running like a champ. Only been in the shop once in the last 70,000 miles. Which is pretty good considering it's 15 years old. Though I can't help but fear I have just jinxed myself.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

My wifes grand Cherokee had 255K and I had only done reg maintenance, brakes and tires... It never needed any other parts.... I was disappointed when Jeep discontinued the in-line 6 4.0L...


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

1985 toyota tercel wagon 4wd....the mini tank


----------



## Wally6886 (Oct 16, 2009)

My Honda Ridgeline gets what I consider decent mileage (23 highway), has a ton of room both in the cab and actually has a trunk under the truck bed, and handles really well. They don't make or sell a lot of them, but it does everything I ask of it and I haven't had problems with it. It probably has the most room for gear that I've ever seen, but you'd have to take a look at one to make your own decision on it.


----------



## Perrin713 (Oct 24, 2008)

TauntoHawk said:


> Ive owned a subaru impreza, subaru legacy GT, and Audi A4 all with AWD and the best BY FAR we the *Subaru Legacy* never got stuck in snow or mud, It was comfortable on the road with respectible gas milage and could be driven off and up a ice and snow covered rock access road effortlessly. also never had a problem with it even with 220k on til I let a friend borrow it and it got totalled....


Im rocking a Legacy GT for a few years now. Love the car, great in the snow... However.... no room for a deer! haha But, I've had her pretty loaded up to the gills with duck and goose decoys..


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Suzuki Samurai


----------



## WillieP (Feb 27, 2008)

I love my Suburban but definitely not good on the gas mileage.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

With all these Subarus..........where's Campo?


----------



## wimbers (Nov 8, 2010)

Im really interested in an Sx4 owner, the videos i have seen of the Sx4 hatchback look badass through tough terrain


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Sounds like you want a minivan with AWD. You can pack a TON of stuff in those.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Older Jeep Cherokee with a little lift


----------



## rootdoc (Jul 11, 2004)

I have a 2008 forerunner and it sucks!! I used to have a 2000 Pathfinder that i can go 80 in during the snow. This piece of crap if i try to make a turn from a standstill i spin out doing a 270. Tires are good same as Pathfinder and when i bring it to Toyota they say nothing is wrong. So i showed them how in even 4WD if there is a bit of snow under the tires i cannot move from a standstill bc the traction control kicks in and nothing happens. They said buy the 2009. I almost jumped across the counter!


----------



## rootdoc (Jul 11, 2004)

ON a side note my wife has the Lexus RX430 hybrid and that thing is a tank in the snow! never an issue


----------



## Hoseman (Jun 8, 2006)

I will second the Honda Ridgeline. It gets decent gas mileage and has features that no other vehicle has with a trunk in the bed. It has a larger backseat than many full size pick up trucks and the seats fold up to create a huge storeage area in the back. The tailgate shuts like a conventional pickup or swings out like some SUVs. It is the perfect hunting and family vehicle all rolled into one. Plus it drives better than any truck with it's unibody construction. The added plus is...it's a Honda and is bullet proof.


----------



## qdmbucks (Mar 10, 2008)

I heard a rumor from my buddy who's good friend at the Ford dealer told him the new ecoboost engine in the 2011 F-150 is getting around 28 mpg highway with a 365 HP engine. It is a V-6 with twin turbos. I checked Fords website but the specs are not public yet for gas milage. If this is true I will be selling my Silverado. Good luck.

Matt


----------



## DTrain (Mar 4, 2005)

qdmbucks said:


> I heard a rumor from my buddy who's good friend at the Ford dealer told him the new ecoboost engine in the 2011 F-150 is getting around 28 mpg highway with a 365 HP engine. It is a V-6 with twin turbos. I checked Fords website but the specs are not public yet for gas milage. If this is true I will be selling my Silverado. Good luck.
> 
> Matt


I am thinking a 2012 F-150 with one of these engines after they get the bugs worked out of it.


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

I like my Surbaru. It's a 2000 Impreza Outback. It will go though anything a reasonable person would take a car. I've drove up a steep gravel road that made a 2wd pickup's tires spin. Once I took it down what I thought was a dirt road that turned out to be an ATV trail. I didn't get stuck, but I won't do it again. It doesn't have the ground clearance for serious off road use.

It's great for hauling deer. You fold down the rear seats, layout a tarp, throw in a newspaper to absorb blood and toss in your deer.

MPG is about 24 in winter, 26 in summer, 28 on highway.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a 2005 Saab 92-x, Compact car with AWD. I am a little over 221,000 miles on it. it's my Daily driver. It's actually a Subaru impreza. one of those deals between Saab ( GM owned at the time) and Subaru. They changed the front and rear end but everything else is made in Japan. So when i need parts, I go over to Subaru. It's the best car I've ever owned. I've plowed through snow drifts near the height of the Headlights and made it home safely. I bent the license plate. I changed the fluids regularly. I had the rear Struts replaced after about 160,000 miles. And i get it tuned. I did get a headlight replaced and some bodywork done after i hit a doe. She still runs good and hard. My next daily driver will be a Subaru Forester or legacy. I'm getting about 29 MPG.


----------



## V-STROM 650 (Feb 23, 2010)

Check out the subaru forester, more room than an impreza and the same awd system and engine. We love ours; tows the fishing boat, hauls dead deer, plenty of room for gear.


----------



## kirkhuntmathews (Jan 8, 2010)

totally a ford sporttrack !!! ford all the way Good gas mil.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

rootdoc said:


> So i showed them how in even 4WD if there is a bit of snow under the tires i cannot move from a standstill bc the traction control kicks in and nothing happens.


Yes........they really can screw up vehicles for people that know how to drive. They put all that traction control crap on vehicles to keep morons from killing themselves, but then it penalizes people that can drive in the snow. We have a Honda Odyssey with the traction control, and live on a hill. If I don't turn the traction control off before I hit the hill, that van will not go up the hill. When I turn it off, I can get it up the hill no problem. These are the little things that I really look out for in vehicles before buying now, because they are a bigger hindrance than they're worth.:thumbs_do


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

V-STROM 650 said:


> Check out the subaru forester, more room than an impreza and the same awd system and engine. We love ours; tows the fishing boat, hauls dead deer, plenty of room for gear.


what he said. Subaru wrote the book on AWD years ago.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

My wife has a Toyota FJ and is *way * more capable than any Subaru. Gas mileage is pretty good, and there is no carpet to stain or hold smells. Might be worth a look.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

qdmbucks said:


> I heard a rumor from my buddy who's good friend at the Ford dealer told him the new ecoboost engine in the 2011 F-150 is getting around 28 mpg highway with a 365 HP engine.


Before this economic downturn and the government bailout of GM and Chrysler, all three were working on diesel engines for their 1/2 ton trucks and SUV's. Some of the reported mileage was close to 30mpg in a 1/2 ton pickup. All three put those projects on hold. 28-30 mpg would be perfect for the 1/2 ton market.


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

5MilesBack said:


> Yes........they really can screw up vehicles for people that know how to drive. They put all that traction control crap on vehicles to keep morons from killing themselves, but then it penalizes people that can drive in the snow. We have a Honda Odyssey with the traction control, and live on a hill. If I don't turn the traction control off before I hit the hill, that van will not go up the hill. When I turn it off, I can get it up the hill no problem. These are the little things that I really look out for in vehicles before buying now, because they are a bigger hindrance than they're worth.:thumbs_do


Yep, traction control and not being able to turn off ABS is my pet peeve.


----------



## stevesbuck (Jul 28, 2006)

I drive a 01 nissan frontier 4 door, small bed holds my gear and deer. V6 not to bad on gas I love this truck. I have 170,000 miles on this truck and it drives like it is brand new. Good luck


----------



## wimbers (Nov 8, 2010)

Twitch said:


> My wife has a Toyota FJ and is *way * more capable than any Subaru. Gas mileage is pretty good, and there is no carpet to stain or hold smells. Might be worth a look.


You can hose that down on inside right?


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

wimbers said:


> You can hose that down on inside right?


You can wash the vinyl on the floor with water. ...With all the electronics on the new FJs there is no way I would consider spraying it out with a water hose.


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Sep 28, 2006)

My 1997 Toyota Tacoma 4x4 regular cab with the 2.7l 4-cyl has been the most reliable vehicle I've ever owned. Right now she has 407,000 miles on the odometer and the only engine related repair has been a timing chain replacement at 250,000. I have the total cost of ownership at pennies per mile. It rides wonderfully, gets about 26-28 mpg highway, and with M/T or good A/T tires she will go anywhere you ask her to. And come back out :thumb:


----------



## Saxis (Dec 3, 2010)

My hunting rig:










GMC Envoy, same as Chevy Trailblazer. Mine has the 300 pony 5.3L, about 20-23mpg highway, 17-18 in town, 4x4, Eaton AutoLocker in rear. Can turn the traction control off. Heated Leather is nice after a cold hunt, cleans easy. I have it lifted about 3 inches with 32" Goodyear Duratracs. GM discontinued these, '09 was last year, but you can get them used pretty cheap. Seats 5, rear folds flat for extra room, and you can get a plastic liner to contain blood.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Twitch said:


> My wife has a Toyota FJ and is *way * more capable than any Subaru. Gas mileage is pretty good, and there is no carpet to stain or hold smells. Might be worth a look.


That's what I drive. Blood cleans out easy. Took the back seats out for more room.


----------



## walnuts4x4 (Jan 11, 2010)

tons of room and also AWD and HI-LO... plus remove 3rd row seat and fold down 2nd row and have tons of room... can even camp in it then.. get a hitch-haul and haul deer away..


----------



## micj_76 (Sep 21, 2009)

Subaru wrote the book on AWD years ago. <<< agreed


----------



## Campbell (Dec 4, 2009)

I have had a couple subaru outback wagons. an honest 26 mpg with mixed city and highway. 30 mpg highway w/ cruise. Put a big rocket box on top and you can carry lots. I have gone on several week long out of state bowhunts with 2 guys stuff, 4 stands/ladders, food. it all fits.


----------



## G-E-D (Nov 5, 2010)

JEEP Wrangler with a carrier (for deer). I have a four door and a two door, and the two door is more than enough.


----------



## 176"buck (Jul 7, 2010)

Did not realize they made anything but trucks...


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Briar said:


> Honda CRV........have had women in my life with 3 different years. Great milage (27) tons of room, goes anywhere, good get up and go, and a good family car when you aren't hunting.


You will not find a better hunting or daily drive vehicle than this. I am getting one come February. Everything said here, plus they will last 300,000 miles EASY!!!! Much more if they are cared for properly.


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

hoseman said:


> i will second the honda ridgeline. It gets decent gas mileage and has features that no other vehicle has with a trunk in the bed. It has a larger backseat than many full size pick up trucks and the seats fold up to create a huge storeage area in the back. The tailgate shuts like a conventional pickup or swings out like some suvs. It is the perfect hunting and family vehicle all rolled into one. Plus it drives better than any truck with it's unibody construction. The added plus is...it's a honda and is bullet proof.



what he said. I absolutelty love mine....


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

I've been driving Suzuki since the Samurai days! Still drive my '96 sidekick to work every day. Leave the big Toyota Tundra in the garage for the weekends.
I still regret trading off the Samurai years ago!


----------



## reddrum (Feb 25, 2009)

Had a Tundra up until this past March...baby...Got a Subaru Forester...put an trailer hitch on it so I could haul deer on my cargo carrier. Yakima Rocketbox on top frees up alot of space inside. The AWD is no joke. I put it through hell this deer season and it performed above and beyond.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

This thread got me to looking today, and jeep is coming out with a newly designed Compass this year in Jan. A lot better looking than the old one. Looks nice for our family vehicle, and good enough to hunt out of on those long road trips. Like 29 mpg.


----------



## vern96 (Feb 18, 2003)

Laugh if you need, but I AM SOLD ON THE HONDA ELEMENT as the most practical vehicle there is.... You would not believe where I have been with mine!! All-time AWD, great MPG, a TON of space when you remove the rear seats, wipe out interior.... I could go on and on!


----------



## HunterDDS (Feb 12, 2008)

Ford Excursion Diesel 4X4. Take out the third row seat. I'm 6'5" and can easily lay down in the back. Can fit more inside than any other vehicle I've seen. 18-20 mpg on the highway. Can pull a brick *****house off of its foundation. May not be as capable 4wd as say, a 4-runner, but in reality, how many times do you hardcore offroad in a hunting setting? Most of the time its just driving across a field to get to a parking spot.


----------



## BowHonk (Mar 26, 2007)

1996 Subaru Impreza with a 2.2, great car. 1996 Outback with a 2.5, not so great. Just started last Sat. changing the head gaskets on it. I think Subaru makes a top quality vech. but beware of the 2.5 motor between 1996 and 2003. Known head gasket failure.


----------



## wimbers (Nov 8, 2010)

Lets keep this going, This is great stuff. Looks like Subaru is winning, with Honda nipping at the heels. I am surprised more Jeep guys aren't chiming in. I agree, I looked into the element, it is very functional but i just can't help feeling like its a box on wheels, not very easy on the eyes. I was also hoping for a manual not automatic. That means that subaru, Jeep or FJ would be in the running. Manuals with AWD or 4WD are few and far between.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

I drive a Toyota Rav4 Limited model. It has 4WD. I really like it. Good gas mileage, can haul a deer in the back if you flip the seats down and throw in a tarp. Works great and affordable.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

redruff said:


> I've been driving Suzuki since the Samurai days! Still drive my '96 sidekick to work every day. Leave the big Toyota Tundra in the garage for the weekends.
> I still regret trading off the Samurai years ago!


 I was looking at either a Sidekick, Tracker or Sammy. Do you like the Sidekick or not? 

Give some info if you can.

Thanks


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

for me? its a jeep thang


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

subaru's are great, no doubt, but they don't have much clearance. i still haven't managed to get my 91 cherokee stuck despite many attempts


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Our '10 Soobie Outback w/2.5 is getting 29mpg. Its not a true mudder by any means but it still has a lot more off-road capabilities than people realize. Tons of room and not bad looking either.


----------



## wimbers (Nov 8, 2010)

The outback and the Baja had some good ground clearance it looks like.


----------



## outdoorev (Nov 29, 2007)

ive got a lifted fj that does awesome in the woods, wash out interior makes it easy to clean, and put a rack on the back of to hold deer used to get 20 mpg before I put the bigger tires on now i get 18. Wife has a 4-runner that does good in the woods and snow too has the rear locker, dont know if your 08 did not but once you turn the locker on it will go through anything. much nicer than any pathfinder ive been in


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

Briar said:


> Honda CRV........have had women in my life with 3 different years. Great milage (27) tons of room, goes anywhere, good get up and go, and a good family car when you aren't hunting.


Know a few people with these , my sister just got one, she loves it.

I have a Jeep Cherokee, love it , but at 18-19 Hwy mileage it isn't the greatest. 

I saw someone last year with a Ford AWD vehicle that had it slightly lifted and small goodrich AT tires on it

I would really look at buying AMERICAN , we really need to start looking at that more in my opinion.


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

I agree so much with the man that posted that we need to buy American Made vehicles, but my experience has let me elsewhere. I grew up in an very STOUT american made car ONLY home. I never in 25 years saw a vehicle go 100,000 miles. When I would hear of such stories of cars that did I didn't even believe it. In 93 or so by brother got a 86 4runner from my parents with the old 22R engine in it. I watched that 16 year old kid beat the living daylights out of that truck like nobody should do. Despite that I watched it get well over 200,000. In 2005 my 4runner with 165,000 miles on it was rusting apart, I traded it for a $5000 1995 car (toyota Paseo) that had 73,000 miles on it. I have driven that little car getting 38-40 mpg all over this country and it is sitting in my parking lot at work ready to turn over 222,222. I have replaced shocks, a starter, some muffler work. It has been wrecked 4 times and had zero engine work other than religious oil changes. I WANT to buy American products, I just can't afford them.


----------



## WVH20 (Mar 30, 2004)

I have an 05 DODGE DURANGO limited witk the 5.7 liter HEMI and it will really haul the mail! Has the 3rd. row seating with separate heating for the rear and both back seats fold down for x-tra storage. Gotta love the heated leather when it is cold!


----------



## Huntrgathr (Aug 1, 2010)

Uncle Bucky said:


> Know a few people with these , my sister just got one, she loves it.
> 
> I have a Jeep Cherokee, love it , but at 18-19 Hwy mileage it isn't the greatest.
> 
> ...


You do realize that Subaru is made in INDIANA right ? http://www.subaru-sia.com/ 

Most Fords are foreign vehcicles. Check out this link. If you scroll down to the bottom you'll see that they closed most of their US plants and shipped the jobs elsewhere. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ford_factories


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

What size engines do all you Subaru owners have in your rigs? Wondering how the four banger holds up.


----------



## Huntrgathr (Aug 1, 2010)

GVDocHoliday said:


> What size engines do all you Subaru owners have in your rigs? Wondering how the four banger holds up.


2.2 is the best. 2.5 will blow the head gasket between 140-180k every time. The ideal Subaru is the 1996 Legacy Outback wagon with the manual trans. That's the only big outback that ever had the 2.2. You can get 2.2's in alot of the plain Legacys from 90-99 but you should still avoid the auto trans. Plain Legacy's are the same car as the Outback but have about 1.5" less clearance. I've taken several of the 2.2 engines over 300k without any major work. The engine will outlast the rest of the car in most cases.


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

If you can find an old Subaru Brat somewhere you will be in luck. Earl and Joy agree.


----------



## bowmanmt (Jul 31, 2010)

For an all round hunting rig, I have traveled all over the USA in my AWD Astro or Safari Van, 4.3 lit, 6 cyl. more than enough power on a truck body. everything is enclosed, I can fit 2 /125 qrt cooler plus all my gear, and the kicker is a single futon. At 53 its nice to take a little nap if needed, or if to many are snoring in camp. Gas 22 to 25 miles per gal, hwy


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

This one is the best. I have never been stuck.


----------



## anglin'archer (Feb 28, 2010)

RugerRedhawk said:


> Sounds like you want a minivan with AWD. You can pack a TON of stuff in those.


OK I'll confess. I have an 05 Town and Country with the stowandgo feature. That thing can almost hold as much stuff as my other vehicle....A Ford Excursion! Get that thing in AWD and you would be in business.


----------



## littlefletch (May 4, 2010)

Mine is a '96 Jeep Cherokee. 176k miles and don't see myself getting a new vehicle in the next 5+ years unless something bad happens to the Jeep. It will go anywhere that I should be driving and a bunch of places I shouldn't. Will be perfect when I get a 3-4" lift and lockers. The only downside is if I get an elk at least the head and lower legs need to come off to get it in.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Huntrgathr said:


> Subaru hands down. 96-99 Outback or 91-94 legacy. Some of the 83-85 GL's were good also. 28 MPG, 2 dead elk in the back with your gear. Disconnect the ABS, disable the airbags and put a roof rack on it. Your good to go.


Why would you disable the ABS and airbags? To what purpose? A good ABS system is one of the best improvements for driving in the snow, and while I've never used an airbag (knock on wood) I hope it works if I need it.

And TWO elk + gear in a subaru? 2 Calfs and a daypack maybe.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

bro in law uses an awd astro van for hunting.


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

I love my Escalade! 6.0 V8 all wheel drive! I can look pretty and ride is smooth, and when the time comes I can drive through the field and pull my car out.


----------



## Otto33 (Aug 2, 2009)

grizzlyplumber said:


> If you can find an old Subaru Brat somewhere you will be in luck. *Earl and Joy agree*.


Well done sir, well done.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Freaken 95 protege 5speed 4 cylinder. Took us everywhere. Even back to our pit and that was a nasty place. The 4wd trucks had a hard time. I think the missing front right fender helped tho


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

Huntrgathr said:


> You do realize that Subaru is made in INDIANA right ? http://www.subaru-sia.com/
> 
> Most Fords are foreign vehcicles. Check out this link. If you scroll down to the bottom you'll see that they closed most of their US plants and shipped the jobs elsewhere. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ford_factories


But the profits go over seas. 

I understand this, we own a Honda van, it was made here too. But most of its parts are made elsewhere too. 

However we are not helping out companies. 

Its a sad case where our homeland made cars parts are mostly made over seas. But we still need to try, it is the only way we hopefully will recover our automotive industry


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Huntrgathr said:


> 2.2 is the best. 2.5 will blow the head gasket between 140-180k every time. The ideal Subaru is the 1996 Legacy Outback wagon with the manual trans. That's the only big outback that ever had the 2.2. You can get 2.2's in alot of the plain Legacys from 90-99 but you should still avoid the auto trans. Plain Legacy's are the same car as the Outback but have about 1.5" less clearance. I've taken several of the 2.2 engines over 300k without any major work. The engine will outlast the rest of the car in most cases.


Wow really?? I work at the plant,and we have several older Subies with well over 200k with no issues,auto tannies and all.


----------



## MiBuckhunter (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been using an 1994 Toyota Land Cruiser for the past 11 years as my hunting rig. Sucks on gas but this is a land tank, factory lockers all time 4 wheel drive and fold down third row seats. Never been stuck or let me stranded and has 185000 miles on her.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I would go with the Subaru Forester or Subaru Outback wagon. I'm really not impressed with who Subaru supports, but they are good mountain cars that get decent milieage. They will work for most places, although a 4x4 pickup will go further into rough terrain. I have a couple of places I hunt I could not get into with a Subaru.


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

Another vote for a lifted XJ. I can stow all of my hunting gear in the cargo area where it'll stay nice and dry, and put the deer on a hitch haul. Believe me, this Jeep has hauled a lot of deer over the years. I even hit and killed a 6-pointer with it on the highway last year (hence the red front end.) :set1_rolf2:

The 4.0L engines are bulletproof, and as stated by others, if properly maintained they'll go well over 300K. Mine has 165K with ZERO sludge in the engine -- I had the valve cover off recently and it was as clean as a new engine.


----------



## whitt91 (Sep 22, 2010)

4 door jeep wrangler.


----------



## fiveohrsp (Dec 24, 2008)

another vote for subaru. get a forester. i have an sti, and there is plenty of room for a deer in the trunk, just take out the carpet, put down a tarp, and its go time.


----------



## headoftheholler (Nov 11, 2010)

'87 k5 Blazer


----------



## Huntrgathr (Aug 1, 2010)

skynight said:


> Why would you disable the ABS and airbags? To what purpose? A good ABS system is one of the best improvements for driving in the snow, and while I've never used an airbag (knock on wood) I hope it works if I need it.
> 
> And TWO elk + gear in a subaru? 2 Calfs and a daypack maybe.


ABS will flat out kill you. It's designed for people who don't know how to drive and stamp on the brake pedal at the first sign of trouble. If you are on dirt, gravel, snow, mud, and one wheel locks for a split second the ABS will take over and you will actually accelerate. That's why BMW motorcycles have a switch to turn the ABS off when you go offroad. Sometimes you do want the brakes to lock. Airbags will go off if you bump a rock, tree, deer, whatever which will destroy your windshield and total your car (if you have the insurance adjuster look at it). Had it happen *3 times *in minor collisions.Yes, 2 elk, gear etc. will fit. I've done it a bunch of times. Everything that I say about Subarus comes from first hand experience.



Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Wow really?? I work at the plant,and we have several older Subies with well over 200k with no issues,auto tannies and all.


If you work at the plant then you know that theer have been several generations of the 2.5. Some will blow heads some won't. I've owned dozens of Subies and repaired tons of them for other people. I pick up anywhere from 3-6 Outbacks with blown head gaskets every year and repair them. Usually I'll swap the 2.5 for a 2.2. Much more reliable. I did take a couple of AT cars over 300k but that was because I owned them for most of their life and maintained them.


----------



## Huntrgathr (Aug 1, 2010)

Do a Google search for "Subaru lift kit" and see what they do with Subies in other countries. You may even be able to get the kits shipped here.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Huntrgathr said:


> ABS will flat out kill you. It's designed for people who don't know how to drive and stamp on the brake pedal at the first sign of trouble. If you are on dirt, gravel, snow, mud, and one wheel locks for a split second the ABS will take over and you will actually accelerate. That's why BMW motorcycles have a switch to turn the ABS off when you go offroad. Sometimes you do want the brakes to lock. Airbags will go off if you bump a rock, tree, deer, whatever which will destroy your windshield and total your car (if you have the insurance adjuster look at it). Had it happen *3 times *in minor collisions.Yes, 2 elk, gear etc. will fit. I've done it a bunch of times. Everything that I say about Subarus comes from first hand experience.


Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. It's my opinion that you are spreading dangerous misinformation. ABS braking is an outstanding safety enhancement, as are airbags. I've used anti-lock braking systems on aircraft as well as road vehicles, and I'll take the ABS everytime. When this system is inoperative on aircraft, the landing distance requirement is 175% of normal.


----------



## Huntrgathr (Aug 1, 2010)

skynight said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. It's my opinion that you are spreading dangerous misinformation. ABS braking is an outstanding safety enhancement, as are airbags. I've used anti-lock braking systems on aircraft as well as road vehicles, and I'll take the ABS everytime. When this system is inoperative on aircraft, the landing distance requirement is 175% of normal.


I 'm not spreading "dangerous misinformation". I am speaking from the experience that I have with Subarus. You are indeed entitled to your opinion. You disagreed with every statement I made even though you obviously have no firsthand experience. So your "opinion" is really just speculation. I will defer to you on all matters pertaining to aviation.

Also, you never made any reference to what you thought was the best 4wd vehicle, which was the point of the thread....


----------



## UTGrad (Jan 21, 2009)

Subaru Forrester would be my pic. I've owned two Legacy sedans and would love to have a Forrester for deer hunting


----------



## outdoorev (Nov 29, 2007)

heres a pic of my fj and the 2nd pic has my ny archery deer on the back rack.


----------



## DougKMN (Nov 7, 2006)

Saxis said:


> My hunting rig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an Envoy as well (I didn't realize they were available in Denali trim). I haven't done anything with it, I might look into a lift & bigger tires though. With a cargo carrier for kills, I can fit all my gear in there and still have full use of my back seat.


----------



## Aggie01 (Oct 10, 2010)

Jeep Wrangler: narrow enough to go down most 4 wheeler trails, as capable off-road as any vehicle out there, and still gets me to the lease at 75 mph... hitch carrier works for gear & deer, what more do you need?


----------



## wimbers (Nov 8, 2010)

outdoorev said:


> heres a pic of my fj and the 2nd pic has my ny archery deer on the back rack.


Im diggin the FJ setup, but...where I live, there are a lot of people who would be pissed if they saw a dead deer riding on an outside rack. I know I shouldnt care, but i dont want to give hunting any worse a name if it can be avoided. I would prefer to keep it concealed until I get home (through a downtown area).


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

skynight said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. It's my opinion that you are spreading dangerous misinformation. ABS braking is an outstanding safety enhancement, as are airbags. I've used anti-lock braking systems on aircraft as well as road vehicles, and I'll take the ABS everytime. When this system is inoperative on aircraft, the landing distance requirement is 175% of normal.


ABS is great for grocery getters, but off road breaking distance is actually increased in a lot of situations. Not having ABS in sand or soft dirt allows you to lock the brakes and push a berm of dirt/sand in front of each tire which will stop you almost immediately if needed. ABS, true to design, will not allow the tire to lock long enough to start forming this berm......


----------



## HoosierGrass75 (Nov 19, 2010)

My Jeep Wrangler is a do-all vehicle for me.


----------



## DougKMN (Nov 7, 2006)

wimbers said:


> Im diggin the FJ setup, but...where I live, there are a lot of people who would be pissed if they saw a dead deer riding on an outside rack. I know I shouldnt care, but i dont want to give hunting any worse a name if it can be avoided. I would prefer to keep it concealed until I get home (through a downtown area).


Tarps are cheap. I wouldn't carry an animal in a hitch hauler uncovered. Not because I'm concerned about some freu freu soccer mom's little darlings getting traumatized by seeing bambi with his tongue hanging out, but because I don't want to contaminate the meat with all the road gunk that gets kicked up. That and I always pack my kills in ice to keep them as cool as possible until they hit the freezer.


----------



## outdoorev (Nov 29, 2007)

wimbers i've been putting them in the back lately because I can hose it out after its all rubberized, except the yote it was to smelly to put in the truck and I didnt have the back rack on so I tied it up to the roof.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a jeep liberty tha I love. Its my third one, soon as I get them fixed up the way I like, someone offers my too much money, and I end up seeling it. I primised my wife thai I wouldnt sell this one. They are NOT good on fuel though!!!


----------



## kingrider (Dec 16, 2004)

Ineresting reading.I thought I'd resurrect this thread.I am interested in a Jeep Cherokee with a 4.0 engine.What kind of mileage could I expect?


----------



## GobblerDown (Oct 27, 2009)

Huntrgathr said:


> ABS will flat out kill you. It's designed for people who don't know how to drive and stamp on the brake pedal at the first sign of trouble. If you are on dirt, gravel, snow, mud, and one wheel locks for a split second the ABS will take over and you will actually accelerate. That's why BMW motorcycles have a switch to turn the ABS off when you go offroad. Sometimes you do want the brakes to lock. Airbags will go off if you bump a rock, tree, deer, whatever which will destroy your windshield and total your car (if you have the insurance adjuster look at it). Had it happen *3 times *in minor collisions.Yes, 2 elk, gear etc. will fit. I've done it a bunch of times. Everything that I say about Subarus comes from first hand experience.


Maybe if you did not turn off the ABS you would not be having collisions were you airbags go off. Maybe if your airbags did not go off you would now be drooling down your chin while being feed through a tube because of the brain damage the airbag prevented? Just a thought :wink:


----------

